# Dragon Wars



## Saint_Spike (Sep 1, 2007)

I Dont Know About U Guys But I Saw The Commecial For It Yesterday And I Wanna See It BAD


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 1, 2007)

Really?

I thought the CGI looked horrible in contrast with the Big-city setting.

The movie will probably just cater to 15-16 year old boys and girls who love dragon books way too much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just watched the trailer... Looks kinda cheesey.


----------



## Highwind (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll wait for some reviews first


----------



## HellsingX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

in some scenes the CGI looks awful but it looks just fine in others, i cant decide whether or not ill see it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2007)

i like the idea and i would like to see how the dragons get to the modern world.  But if the CGI is bad the plot won't save it.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 4, 2007)

Saw the commercial earlier today.  Doesn't look to great.



			
				Viral said:
			
		

> The movie will probably just cater to 15-16 year old boys and girls who love dragon books way too much.


Cheap money.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm probably going to go see it to kill time.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 4, 2007)

i believe that this movie orginated from korea, then they decided to make the movie in america

religious comedy.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

lol at using marines to take down a "Dragon".
I was expecting more like a Godzilla(the Japanese one) type flick were a bunch of Dragons just started killing each other, tearing the place up and firing energy beams from their mouths.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks corny with a corny and unoriginal name. But I might watch it to pass time until Dark Knight Returns comes out next year.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

just Dark Knight ^_^



D-war, would be a good pr0n title for a breast fetish genre


----------



## blackshikamaru (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks bad, but I want to see it. I'll probably netflix it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like something that the Sci-fi channel cooked up 



blackshikamaru said:


> Looks bad, but I want to see it. I'll probably netflix it.



I'll do one better ...

I'll  it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks stupid and terrible. Not to mention the less than stellar cgi.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah i saw teh trailer.. it looks pretty baddass... i'm lookin foward to it


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 17, 2007)

I just saw the movie yesterday and it was teh sweetness


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

Dragon Wars has to be, without a doubt, one of the _dumbest_ movies I've seen in the theaters, ever.  Seriously, I wouldn't have minded if they would have gone Transformers on us and made the story the back drop to the action.

I'm sorry, but the story was cliche, boring and predictable.  The only decent acting was the main actors, and even then, nothing special.  Half of the movie made little sense, and some of the scenes were even laughable in their context.   Hell, even the CG was mediocre.  The only saving grace of this movie was the action, and I'll admit, I actually liked seen Dragons bein' 'sploded by Helicopters and whatnot, but that was about it.

It might have made a good Anime, or even a comic book, but to be honest, it just didn't work well, at all.

Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why the hell were they in Middle Earth at the last scene?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 17, 2007)

looks like the worst movie ever!!


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 17, 2007)

If it looks like shit, sounds like shit, has a story that leaves a shitty taste in your mouth, it's shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like maximum lulz.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

If you intend to see it for the lulz, by all means, do. 

I lol'd just about 5 minutes in.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2007)

NO CANADIAN SCREENINGS.........................!!!!!!!!!!@!@%!%^!#^!#^!#!@


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

You're not missing out on much.

It'll probably go to video in a week.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 18, 2007)

*DRAGON WARS(2007)*



Based on the Korean legend, unknown creatures will return and devastate the planet. Reporter Ethan Kendrick is called in to investigate the matter, and he arrives at the conclusion that a girl, stricken with a mysterious illness, named Sarah is suppose to help him. The Imoogi makes its way to Los Angeles, wreaking havoc and destruction. With the entire city under arms, will Ethan and Sarah make it in time to save the people of Los Angeles?

heres is pic...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw online. Not bad when I was in my pajamas and bored one weekend.

But it was a pretty crappy Transformers theme knock-off and I honestly wouldn't pay money for it. But pretty cool if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 19, 2007)

when you look at pics of the film it looks totally awesome


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2007)

Doesn't look like it will be all that great.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 19, 2007)

Trust me it is. I've seen it and it will take your breath away.


----------



## isanon (Oct 20, 2007)

most parts of the movie is pretty decent (its like the amarican godzila meets korean legends) but the ending fucking sucks


----------



## Jackal (Oct 20, 2007)

what hapens in the end?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 20, 2007)

This movie was absolutely terrible. Not worth the exorbitant movie ticket fee.

The only redeeming feature was the CGI.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 20, 2007)

why does everyone hate this film? this film is awesome.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2007)

Wacthing now I'm bored and it looks not all that bad.

Eh I watched the first link fully I thought it was horrendous


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 21, 2007)

I havent seen it and I am not planning, it seriously looks like some children's movie!


----------



## Jackal (Oct 21, 2007)

the best CGI movie ever was 300, followed by transformers.....


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 21, 2007)

i wonder why every one thinks this film is so rubbish


----------



## isanon (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ because the film *IS* rubbish


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

isanon said:


> most parts of the movie is pretty decent (its like the amarican godzila meets korean legends) but the ending fucking sucks



*Spoiler*: _I agree_ 



Its like yeah, I save your ass woman and for what, so you can get eaten by Snakemon so he can digivolve into Dragonmon? Very lame and sucks for the dude.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 24, 2007)

as a matter of fact i think i lthink this film s awesome.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Dont ever watch "Dragonwars"*

It's fucking terribad. Don't even waste your time downloading it. Just don't.


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2008)

The moment i saw the trailer i knew it was bad. Good thing i stuck to thinking that. XD


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 17, 2008)

i looked at the poseeter. i thought it was a good movie


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 17, 2008)

Thread merged with original Dragon wars topic. Please use the search function.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 17, 2008)

it was out on the internet for a long time.. and i liked the movie.. nice action and pretty solid story


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2008)

> pretty solid story



This is a joke right? I've seen better Bollywood action flicks.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This is a joke right? I've seen better Bollywood action flicks.



no.. its not a great story.. but a solid one.. i couldnt see any flaws in it.. maybe u wanna point them out for me?


----------



## Slayz (Jan 17, 2008)

Just finished watching the trailer and IMBd's ratings matched my expectations:

Liquefied Shit > D-Wars


----------



## Cooli (Jan 17, 2008)

Dont that movie sucked ass


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

It was Transformers but if you replaced awesome robots with crappy asian dragons and a plot written by the Power Rangers writers after they smoked 10 kilos of crack.


----------



## eD (Jan 17, 2008)

I watched a few parts when they were attacking the monsters.... it was pretty nice, but i dunno what to say plot-wise


----------



## crono220 (Jan 17, 2008)

I cannot wait to see this on blue ray...I know the story will most likely suck ass, but it will look so damn fine on my sharp 46"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yea, the Transformers/AVP movie that deals with dragons. So original.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2008)

It cant be worse than Steel , Shazam, or D&D.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 18, 2008)

crono220 said:


> I cannot wait to see this on blue ray...I know the story will most likely suck ass, but it will look so damn fine on my sharp 46"



it has awesome battle scenes in it.. and the dragons look cool to


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 18, 2008)

But they're so short, and the rest focuses on the crappy acting, the lame jokes, the inane plot lines and laughable dialogue.  It's Mystery Science Theater good, and that's about it.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 18, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Thread merged with original Dragon wars topic. Please use the search function.



Sorry man, the movie just fucking sucked that bad. It warranted an other thread to say how fucking terrible it was.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But they're so short, and the rest focuses on the crappy acting, the lame jokes, the inane plot lines and laughable dialogue.  It's Mystery Science Theater good, and that's about it.



i just skipped those


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

I wanted to see it...but now I'm not to sure based on what people have said about it. Seems like a wate of money. Maybe I'll just rent it.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> I wanted to see it...but now I'm not to sure based on what people have said about it. Seems like a wate of money. Maybe I'll just rent it.



Nope. Don't do it. Don't waste your time thinking about it. Watch more anime or read some manga...Play WoW, CS...something.. Do anything BUT watch this movie.


----------

